# Prozac Experiences- Need help



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to see if any of you could share your experience with Prozac. I'd like to hear both good and bad experiences but would particularly be interested in hearing any of you that are taking it or have taken it in the past and actually felt better. If it did help you, did it make your DP worse before it got better?

I tried it 10 years ago and it made my DP much worse within a few days so I stopped it. I am thinking of trying it again because my depression is much worse now. Still have major DP but with more depression than I've ever had in the last 11 years. Hope to hear from some of you. Thanks


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

andy, maybe try a different ssri like celexa or zoloft before going back to prozac. just my opinion.


----------



## lucasso (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried prozac. It didnt change a thing with my dp/dr. 
I found it a bit stimulating, thats it









Hope it will give you some benefits!!!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was on it briefly. My depression features insomnia. Prozac doesn't usually help with insomnia. But, there are a number of other choices if Prozac is not your cup of tea. (zoloft, cymbalta, effexor, paxil, etc.) sorry to hear you are having difficulty with the depression. Me too.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

The first 2-3 months were pretty decent.

After that i got munchies from it and i would slip into agression pretty quickly, now im on sertraline (zoloft) and it has been way better so far.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

All the ssri's ive tried have just made me feel weird. Prozac im pretty sure made me feel numb. Cymbalta gave me constant cold sweats, wasn't fun.


----------



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

Prozac has made no difference with my depersonalisation but I'm not feeling as low.

Good luck!


----------

